# Bad News from Maerklin/LGB



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

As of Friday 5 PM Maerklin sold all LGB parts for:
- all passenger cars
- all freight cars
- all locomotives until 2004

These were sold (about 100 Euro Paletts full of sutff) without competitive bid for $50,000 to a single new source. Maerklin will announce the contacts information in the future.

Part of the information comes directly from Maerklin in a email to a customer inquiring into parts, the rest of the information comes from someone with very detailed information about the process.









All this says: We love our customers







and we want to rebuild trust


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel,

Either that or they need the cash and/or it would cost them more to manufacture than they could make from sales.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My bet is Walthers got the order. 

Maerklin followed LGB to bankruptcy court, Walthers may have been the best way for creditors to get some cash... Announcements were published... 



Shad Howcome an edit requires that 60 second wait?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Jul 2009 01:16 PM 
My bet is Walthers got the order. 



Walthers is not a German LGB Dealer.

The message from Marklin was:

_*"Die LGB-Ersatzteile wurden in der Zwischenzeit verkauft und stehen *_
_*nicht mehr zur Verfügung. *_
_*. *_
_*Nach Auslieferung an den LGB-Fachhändler werden wir die Adresse *_
_*veröffentlichen, sodass Sie eventl. Ersatzteilwünsche direkt an den *_
_*Käufer der Ware richten können. *_
. 
*Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse."*

.........run it through babelfish.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good thing I didn't bet much. 
Thanks for the offer, but I'll take your word for it, if you don't mind.....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If I were a betting man, I'd put my money on Champex-Linden, with Neules a close second....we'll have to wait and see. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post Axel. I honestly see this as no biggie, I can rember when Caterpillar bought all the Peugeot spares after Peugeot pulled out of the US market. Having a central source Vs. the old dealers made for a better arrangement. Look at it like this: what if the spares went to someone with better knowledge than Marklin of what the spares are? Champex..... 

The big question is how long until the repops hit? Some things like the old drivers for the split block models have not been around for years.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB me thinks stands for "LONG GONE BULLSHIRT" or other choice words. Lotsa dust to settle here may take a long long time to finally have a restin place or the word "Finale" or "done deal" put to it. The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 18 Jul 2009 04:40 PM 
LGB me thinks stands for "LONG GONE BULLSHIRT" or other choice words. Lotsa dust to settle here may take a long long time to finally have a restin place or the word "Finale" or "done deal" put to it. The Regal Agreed, Gonzo, Out of here, See ya wouldnt want to be Ya, finished and done..........As i have said for the last year..................


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad Howcome an edit requires that 60 second wait? It's there to cut down on the accidental double posting of replies.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 18 Jul 2009 02:00 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Jul 2009 01:16 PM 
My bet is Walthers got the order. 



Walthers is not a German LGB Dealer.

The message from Marklin was:

_*"Die LGB-Ersatzteile wurden in der Zwischenzeit verkauft und stehen *_
_*nicht mehr zur Verfügung. *_
_*. *_
_*Nach Auslieferung an den LGB-Fachhändler werden wir die Adresse *_
_*veröffentlichen, sodass Sie eventl. Ersatzteilwünsche direkt an den *_
_*Käufer der Ware richten können. *_
. 
*Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse."*

.........run it through babelfish.








"The LGB Parts were in the meantime and are sold 
no longer available. 
. 
After delivery to the LGB-dealer, we will address 
publish, so you eventually. Spare requests directly to the 
Buyer of the product may be directed. 
. 
Thank you for your interest. "


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

How do you find out about who will have these parts for sale? Does anyone know if they will advertise ? 
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------

